# Athena's Lambs



## Ponker (Apr 21, 2016)

Athena (Finnsheep) gave birth to two little ewes for her first lambing. I came out early one morning, and there they were.
First is VooDoo


 

Then Panda. I don't know which order they were born. VooDoo was smaller but has since grown to catch up to her sister.


 


This year I have three little ewes that are growing nicely. The white one is Sissy, with Panda and VooDoo. Sissy is one month older.



I worry so bad about them and hardly leave home. And yesterday I had to go to change the license on a trailer and it started to rain. I rushed home and brought them in to the barn.

I'm working on enclosing the carport in one of the photos. We have the steel siding that will run from the ground up to where the red roof steel is now. At the moment, we have various pieces of wood stored there. We always need the odd piece and can't bring ourselves to burn it knowing we'll need it pretty soon for something. The carport barn will become this pasture's shelter. All in good time though. LOL Time... who has enough?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2016)

Love the coloring on the two new lambs  Panda (name) is so appropriate! I'd love a "real" barn on my next property (moving "somewhere" this summer) but if not already there, will most likely be doing/building a carport barn. Are sheep like goats? They melt when it rains? Scream if left out under that falling liquid acid? I was always under the impression that sheep didn't really "mind" wet weather... Of course moms (you) always worry about their babies getting wet


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2016)

Haha, we have a carport that is full of lumber, plywood, etc...... We park our car/truck outside. I sooooo get where you're coming from!


----------



## Ponker (Apr 22, 2016)

I wouldn't mind the adults out in the rain as long as its not a downpour or very windy or storming... The little ones I worry about when they can't get inside. Right now, I'd like to make sure they can get shelter until they're three months old. They don't have the thick wool yet and even wet, wool is a very good insulator. So the adults could care less about getting wet but the little ones get cold. 

First year on this property and I saw my black ewe Athena yesterday coming in covered with white oak catkins... wool coats incoming until more pasture is fenced. These will not come out of the wool.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats on the lambs!  I know what you mean about the oak catkiins.  Mine get covered with wild cherry blossoms every spring, luckily they come out fairly easily.  And someone in the neighborhood has a cottonwood tree... luckily the 'cotton' doesn't blow into my pastures often.


----------

